# Games you Play with your Mice?



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

...or am I the only one that treats them like my kids sometimes? hehehe

My usual game is when its feeding time, if they try and climb out of thier cage, i pick them up and tickle and stroke and kiss them. They love it! hehe And when I put them back they always try and jump straight back out! hehe

My newest game, is sort of a dominance thing i think, which is why it works so well with the males especially... I put my hand into the cage and hold it in a sort of relaxed 'cup' shape... when the mice walk up to my hand to sniff it, I 'roughly' (Not rough in human terms, but sort of rough and tumble stylee in mousey terms i guess!) tickle thier bellies and stoke them until they are laying on thier backs Hehee... its so much fun, there is much squeaking and jumping on my hand to try and pin it down, and they always tend to groom my hand too when I do this!

I know they enjoy me playing like this with them, cos they always come back for more, and get all happy 'jumpy'... its very cute!

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

All of that and more, Willow. Peekaboo around things in the tanks; running through the hands made into tunnels; nose to finger tip runaway runaway. when I first started with mousies about ten years ago, I used to let them get into my shirt with hilarious and predictable results of moustress trying not to lose it completely while laughing and , "No! No! Not up the sleeve, not up the sleeve, oh, no not down the back, wait I can't get you, ahhhh...at the back of the neck trying to get into my hair, are you? Gotcha! Dang, gottaway! Notinthehair notinthehair..dang gonna have to wash my hair now."

Now I wear short sleeves. They still want to run up my arm, but usually get plucked off and nose-kissed (nosies) and held to my ear (earsies) I love to feel them vibrate hello or chitter or brux, and a few of my meeces whistle to me). I have a couple of old flannel shirts that have had the sleeves ripped off after becoming otherwise to worn to wear out anywhere, and I let them go in the pockets after treats, some of them like to ride around, peeking out every now and them, sometimes through holes that have just been created.

I consider it deplorable if I am hurried or otherwise not able to spend an extra half hour to hour playing and just watching my mousies be mousies. They have loads and loads of toys and furniture which gets changed completely when the cages are cleaned, and it interesting to see how different meeces behave with new surroundings. I could go on and on about all the fun I have.


----------

